# Price of a Majek Extreme



## kiddodoc (May 18, 2012)

Newbie here,
I am looking at buying a Majek Extreme 20 with a 150 4 stroke yamaha with bucket seats, power pole 8ft, coastal trailer and was wondering what would be a fair price for this set up? I would be ordering it. Just looking for what a fair ball park price would be?
Thanks in advance


----------



## TheDirtySouth (May 16, 2012)

before u buy a majek u might want to check out bemm boat works they have good prices on there boat that will blow majek away<there blaze is the ticket<check them out bemmboatworks.com!


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

I believe I was quoted 38 without the power pole.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

TheDirtySouth said:


> before u buy a majek u might want to check out bemm boat works they have good prices on there boat that will blow majek away<there blaze is the ticket<check them out bemmboatworks.com!


Is Bemm making a 20' extreme now also?

38 seems a little high. You can get a 22' with a 200 etc from that dealer in the valley around 42 I think. At least had some advertised a while back in that price range


----------



## kiddodoc (May 18, 2012)

Have a quote for 39 with power pole and tax included.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

What motor?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Aghh [email protected] here we go again, great 3rd post, poser. Your not trying to start no [email protected] right? Your just here for the cake and cookies!kisssm



TheDirtySouth said:


> before u buy a majek u might want to check out bemm boat works they have good prices on there boat that will blow majek away<there blaze is the ticket<check them out bemmboatworks.com!


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

The motor I was quoted was a f150 Yamaha.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I haven't priced that boat, but that price seems a little high compared to what I've seen 22's and even 25's go for.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

kiddodoc said:


> Newbie here,
> I am looking at buying a Majek Extreme 20 with a 150 4 stroke yamaha with bucket seats, power pole 8ft, coastal trailer and was wondering what would be a fair price for this set up? I would be ordering it. Just looking for what a fair ball park price would be?
> Thanks in advance


What ever they quote you for the set up you want?? That would be the fair price for that boat!!


----------



## TheDirtySouth (May 16, 2012)

redxcross why dose bemmboats get your g string in a knot?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

TheDirtySouth said:


> redxcross why dose bemmboats get your g string in a knot?


Cause it's a copy of a copy of a copy....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Unless you are a member of the majek company then you shouldn't care what BEMM Boatworks has done. You know in the medicine industry after the patent runs out then companies specializing in generic meds swoop in and start making the pills for WAY less. Does that mean every time you see a generic medication you get ticked off? Copies are a way of life in the boating industry. If you want to fight over something go attack Wade Paddle and Pole. I have no dog in this fight I just think it's crazy you guys got so outraged over that Extreme copy.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Unless you are a member of the majek company then you shouldn't care what BEMM Boatworks has done. You know in the medicine industry after the patent runs out then companies specializing in generic meds swoop in and start making the pills for WAY less. Does that mean every time you see a generic medication you get ticked off? Copies are a way of life in the boating industry. If you want to fight over something go attack Wade Paddle and Pole. I have no dog in this fight I just think it's crazy you guys got so outraged over that Extreme copy.


X2 couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bemm boats have nothing to do with this topic, if y'all wanna bash them start your own topic about them!!!


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I looked at a 20' extreme up in Victoria. (Kresta) quoted me that boat without the power pole and bucket seats for 32,500. Ronnies marine wanted 38K for the same set up. It's worth the time to call around and find the best deal. I backed out of the boat because there is no storage (at all) in the 20' extreme. But it's a very well built boat. I belive they put Etec's on there boats at Kresta. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Unless you are a member of the majek company then you shouldn't care what BEMM Boatworks has done. You know in the medicine industry after the patent runs out then companies specializing in generic meds swoop in and start making the pills for WAY less. Does that mean every time you see a generic medication you get ticked off? Copies are a way of life in the boating industry. If you want to fight over something go attack Wade Paddle and Pole. I have no dog in this fight I just think it's crazy you guys got so outraged over that Extreme copy.


For someone who posts on every single SCB thread posted on this board your comment is a bit ironic


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I find it ironic because 2cool would melt down if someone splashed the SCB line.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep call around, Krestas and Sport Marine are Majek dealers


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I will be buying a boat hopefully in the next few weeks. First thing i noticed is that pricing is across the board for exact setup with different dealers that I have received quotes from. Second thing I noticed is that they are all CRAZY expensive.....lol!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

wellconnected said:


> I will be buying a boat hopefully in the next few weeks. First thing i noticed is that pricing is across the board for exact setup with different dealers that I have received quotes from. Second thing I noticed is that they are all CRAZY expensive.....lol!


yeah, I think there is some price protection going on. There is a majek dealer down in the valley (can't recall the name?), and his boats are substantially cheaper than other dealers, but he's rigging them with Etec... I'm not sure if that's making the 4-7K difference I've seen or not, or if he's lowering some other costs on other items. a buddy of mine bought the same boat I have, with the exception of having a 300 etec, but with a 101 lb trolling motor, 3 extra batteries and a better GPS unit for about 2-3k less than I paid for mine with the yahama 250 SHO.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

That one down at south pardre marine was so cheap cause it was a 2011 model not a 2012 model I called on it 


Daryl


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> yeah, I think there is some price protection going on. There is a majek dealer down in the valley (can't recall the name?), and his boats are substantially cheaper than other dealers, but he's rigging them with Etec... I'm not sure if that's making the 4-7K difference I've seen or not, or if he's lowering some other costs on other items. a buddy of mine bought the same boat I have, with the exception of having a 300 etec, but with a 101 lb trolling motor, 3 extra batteries and a better GPS unit for about 2-3k less than I paid for mine with the yahama 250 SHO.


The quotes I have received vary by as much as over 5k for exact setups. What was more shocking, is that 2 years ago I received quotes for the same boats and the pricing now is thousands more. Not to rag the boat building industry, but materials could not have gone up at the rate at which the quotes have gone up.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

wellconnected said:


> The quotes I have received vary by as much as over 5k for exact setups. What was more shocking, is that 2 years ago I received quotes for the same boats and the pricing now is thousands more. Not to rag the boat building industry, but materials could not have gone up at the rate at which the quotes have gone up.


Boat prices are going up because people are buying boats faster than boat builders can build them, simple supply and demand.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

FishAfrica said:


> Boat prices are going up because people are buying boats faster than boat builders can build them, simple supply and demand.


I do agree!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I heard (from a boat dealership) that after the tsunami in Japan, outboards went up significantly since so many are manufactured there. True Orr not? Who knows.

Resin is going up with crude oil prices too. Other than general inflation I'm not sure what else is causing large price increases...other than maybe trying to find where the break over point is on pricing.


----------



## kiddodoc (May 18, 2012)

I appreciate all the input from all of you guys. I will call the other dealers just for pricing sake. This will be the first boat I buy so I want to get it right. My goal was to get a range of pricing for the boat. 

Are Evinrude motors not as good as Yamaha, Mercury or Suzuki? Would rather have a 4 stroke engine.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I heard (from a boat dealership) that after the tsunami in Japan, outboards went up significantly since so many are manufactured there. True Orr not? Who knows.
> 
> Resin is going up with crude oil prices too. Other than general inflation I'm not sure what else is causing large price increases...other than maybe trying to find where the break over point is on pricing.


Not sure if the tsunami effects the price but I know some parts are not available right now might be worth checking out.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Flatsmaster and James sea king dude,

Really and truly I could care less, because I can afford to buy whatever I want. 

Obviously, some people have LOADS of time to spend here and camp out,I am sure it is entertaining to most who don't fish much. This site reminds me of a Cat and a Lizard.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Evinrude motors are fine, but the etec is a 2 stroke.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

RedXCross said:


> Flatsmaster and James sea king dude,
> 
> Really and truly I could care less, because I can afford to buy whatever I want.
> 
> Obviously, some people have LOADS of time to spend here and camp out,I am sure it is entertaining to most who don't fish much. This site reminds me of a Cat and a Lizard.


Sorry I didn't no you were such a bad ***, and you have like 3,500 post? Seems like your on here more than most.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Flatsmaster,

Not gonna start a ******* match with you, I have been here for 7 years. I fished for the last 4 days sorry to bend your pole wrong. And I do that quite frequently.

No sorries needed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> For someone who posts on every single SCB thread posted on this board your comment is a bit ironic


I think you are exaggerating quite a bit on that one. Fee free to take a look at my posts history and you'll realize you are far off. Even if you were right and I did comment on every SCB post, it still has nothing to do with everyone getting so upset that BEMM did a copy of the Extreme.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> Flatsmaster,
> 
> Not gonna start a ******* match with you, I have been here for 7 years. I fished for the last 4 days sorry to bend your pole wrong. And I do that quite frequently.
> 
> No sorries needed


You called me and Flatsmaster out and said we are 2cool campers and don't even fish much. That's pretty much starting a ******* match. I'm glad you fish a lot. I fish 8 days a week so there, I win LOL.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

James,

Nah, I didn't call yall out, no names were mentioned actually, it is the POSER people, who we come to love here. 
8 days a week , good for you, I am glad,if it works for you!

Brad


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

kiddodoc said:


> I appreciate all the input from all of you guys. I will call the other dealers just for pricing sake. This will be the first boat I buy so I want to get it right. My goal was to get a range of pricing for the boat.
> 
> Are Evinrude motors not as good as Yamaha, Mercury or Suzuki? Would rather have a 4 stroke engine.


If this is your first, and you were looking at spending upper 30's, I would by a few year old 22' extreme with everything alread rigged out. Should be able to get something good in upper 20's low 30's.

Majek's will hold their value decent enough to get some learning years on it, and you can recoup a lot when you want to upgrade.

If you are in Galveston or bigger water areas, the extra 2 ft help.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

since nobody has answered the original question.. I will. 

Tooooooooooooooooooooooooo f'n much.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> since nobody has answered the original question.. I will.
> 
> Tooooooooooooooooooooooooo f'n much.


I did say that. Except I was more polite about it.


----------



## sharkie2576 (Jun 10, 2011)

I shopped around before I bought my 22 extreme and found a big price difference from one dealer to the next. I also found that customer service was horrible at the dealer with the higher price. I would definitely give Rick a call at Krestas marine. He did everything he said he would and more. I was able to get a sweet deal on a 2012 hull with a new 2010 Mercury 225 pro XS. I also found that you could buy a new boat for just a little more than guys wanted for slightly used boats.


----------



## kiddodoc (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Sharkie


----------

